

Vote on The Tech Startup Bubble - elilux
http://techstartupbubble.com/

======
mmahemoff
This is the first I heard of ZeroCater as a bubble company, which I'm assuming
is because they're dependent on tech companies whose bubble may burst. (Being
in the UK, I don't know that much about them, so this is just an assumption.)

I think it would be shame if the model failed just because of fluctuations
among tech startups. It should really apply to any business where people want
to attract and retain talent.

Having benefited from this deal at Google, I feel like it has a lot of
benefits for both the company and its employees.

~~~
elilux
Good point. I think that any company that build a business servicing VC funded
companies without viable business models is inherently a bubble company.

------
repos
I think the issue is that a lot of startups delude themselves into believing
that they're putting "a dent in the universe" - trying to create a Steve Jobs-
like world in their minds.

But at the same time, if they don't, it's really hard to motivate themselves
and their employees to put in all the effort needed to make a startup work.

~~~
elilux
This is definitely true. There is a lot of dumb money out there now and over-
funded companies.

------
BerislavLopac
To be honest, I was surprised to see Amen so low on the list of results. I
mean, seriously -- it makes much less sense than Groupon.

~~~
elilux
This is a user-driven voting system, so share the site with people who agree.

